# show brags.. notts/derby..



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

well what can i say....

1st open BoC & BoV
3 x 1st sides inc 1 class with 10
and best in show.. and overall best in show HHP


















in her best in show pen..









carolmanycats doing last min grooming to purrkins









we had some very nice comments from the judges.. many thanks to..
mrs Hirst, mrs Kemp & mrs worth


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

WOW..Well done RC what a super day, your cat is a real credit to you, again well done.........Chris


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

What a stunning cat! Well done!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

congratulations, i remember seeing your girl at the supreme


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks all. She did us proud at the supreme as well, getting a 1st out of 4.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Ah - realise who you are now! Your girl is a credit to you - she is lovely.

And of course the lovely Joshy with Carol. Just adore that boy - he is such a softy - you just want to cuddle him and cuddle him ....and of course someone had to oblige - tough job but someone has to do it.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations RC :thumbup: Excellent result :thumbsup:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

RC I didn't realise that was you. I was the one who was saying she looked "dainty and ladylike" and you assured me she's not ha ha.
She's stunning and such a credit to you both. Congratulations.

I can't seem to upload a photo of Thomas at the moment but I was so proud of him. He took it all in his stride and enjoyed the day. He was awarded his first in his breed class (and BOB), 1st in the debutante class, 3rd in maiden and also in novice. He was much younger than most of the others so I'm really proud of him. I got feedback from the judge and she had all really great things to say. He's fast asleep now. If I manage to get photos uploaded I'll post them.
Thanks so much to Chinablue and Carolmanycats for all of your help and for answering my silly questions . xx
I had a lovely day and saw many if the breeds I've admired from afar, Ragdolls, Maine Coon, NFC and Selkirk (wow!)
Loved seeing the Spynx too. Fab day, loved it all.

Edit: forgot to say, saw a Ragamuffin too. Stunning!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Well done. What a gorgeous girl :001_wub:


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

WOW!!

Congrats - and very deserved - beautiful cat.

And well done to Jo and Thomas too


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Not sure if this will work.
Links to my photobucket (cant seem to get the urls to come up today)

Mobile Photobucket

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

An excellent start to Thomas' show career Jo-pop :thumbup: Congratulations :thumbsup:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Very well done indeed! She looked stunning and well deserved it, even if she did beat a certain tortie lady for Overall Best HP LOL.

We had Res Olympian with Dream and Res Imperial with Josh, both to good cats so no complaints, both then got BOC, Josh bombed in sides under a judge who thought he needed combing - obviously has never seen a LH Selkirk before  - and, actually, so did Dream, but both won their sides under the other judge then Dream went on to be Best Non-Pedigree, being beaten for Overall Best HP by RC's stunning girl. 

Was lovely to spend some time with RC, China and Jo - thanks all for the great company and the laughs - and Josh says thanks for all the cuddles, he is all cuddled out now so needs his bed LOL

Some pics

*Dream*



















*Josh*



















*Thomas*



















And the star herself - *Cassy*




























Carol


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

How can you choose??

I couldnt be a judge - they are all gorgeous  :thumbup:


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Fab photos Carol - knew yours would be much better than mine! Well done on Dream's Best Non-Ped title - she is such a beautiful and loving girl with such a sweet nature. Never was my ghasted so flabbered when you told me that judge's thoughtless remark about Joshy needed combing. Having seen the work you put in in the morning alone .....would love to see that judge present him in better condition

Thomas was such a sweetheart - a credit to Jo-Pop and to his breeder.

My thanks for Carol and Joanne for letting me hang around with them whilst my OH was stewarding. 

A very nice show.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness! I'd have been fuming! 
You know and we know he was presented beautifully. Onwards and upwards....


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thomas is a really good looking cat jo.. i was looking for him in the book but couldnt find him.. there was another havenhouse cat there but it was elise.

but i did see thomas without realising it was him...

carol.. the photes are really good.. i might have to sweet talk the wife...or borrow my sons..


----------



## Kattkinkatt (Sep 13, 2011)

Well done, she is a stunner


----------



## princessa rags (Apr 30, 2010)

elise is my ragdoll girl i saw thomas and what a little cutie


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Weldone all, great photos carol. 

I am especially pleased for you Jo Pop and Thomas. He is smashing and you've presented him to perfection. 

WELDONE


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful photos Carol :thumbup:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

What breed of cat is Cassie?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

she is a variant selkirk rex.

same breed as carols josh.. but without the curls.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats - what a fab day! are you still showing your cream boy?


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

who me?..

if so.. hes next at the shropshire


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

rcmadd said:


> who me?..
> 
> if so.. hes next at the shropshire


Yep you  Aw won't see him then as not there - good luck though!!


----------



## rcmadd (Feb 6, 2011)

thanks.. see you at the cov/leis


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you all for a great show day yesterday, here's looking forward to the next show!!!


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely comments about the photos - I swear the new flash unit I got for Christmas has made a difference


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Well done to you all, sounds to have been a great Pet Forum day out. Lovely to see the photos too, fabulous cats. Thomas looks to be enjoying his first show, there'll be no stopping him now.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Thomas was a little star - he was sooooo chilled and relaxed you never would have guessed it was his first show!


----------

